# General Manager Solicited



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Ah, Mexico. Try this ad in the United States:

Married male 28 to 45 years old with a good personal presentation and an advanced degree in administration available at all hours and free to travel with a customer service orientation. Knowledgable in the disciplines of general administration, office management, sales management and personnel management. At least two years experience in a similar position. 

In the same ad, an assistant to this individual is open for someone 25 to 35 years old of either sex, married or single with a high school degree and available at all hours with at least two years experience.

Salary and other benefits not discussed. Present your resume at the office or mail it in. 

As published in the prestigious Tuxtla Gutiérrez, Chiapas daily _CUARTO PODER _and typical of ads of this nature published in Mexico.

The good old days of the 1950s in the U.S. Ancient history but the same criteria apply - just unspoken.


----------



## antonieta (Feb 14, 2015)

lol.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Ah, Mexico. Try this ad in the United States:
> 
> Married male 28 to 45 years old with a good personal presentation and an advanced degree in administration available at all hours and free to travel with a customer service orientation. Knowledgable in the disciplines of general administration, office management, sales management and personnel management. At least two years experience in a similar position.
> 
> ...


Other than specifying age, sex, and marital status, what's wrong with that ad? At least they didn't specify religion or sexual orientation.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

At least you know what the company is looking for and do not need to waste your time or theirs if you do not fit their wish list..I bet .Hooters does no hire flat chested women but you do not see that on their ads..


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

I've always got a chuckle from the blatant age discrimination in Mexican employment ads. I'm 50, but I'm tall and slim with no gray hair (well, maybe a bit around the temples). Young women in bars often think I'm only in my late 30s (and who am I to argue?).

I've often wondered if I interviewed for a programming job here in Mexico, and the ad stated an upper age limit of 40, would the company immediately rescind their offer once they discovered my true age? Or are they only really concerned with how old you "look" or "act"?


----------



## Chelloveck (Sep 21, 2013)

citlali said:


> At least you know what the company is looking for and do not need to waste your time or theirs if you do not fit their wish list..I bet .Hooters does no hire flat chested women but you do not see that on their ads..


Well, the ads for Hooters girls in Mexico are quite a bit more specific than ads for Hooters girls in the U.S. Here, the ads say that you must be a "AA" or "AAA" quality "cheerleader-type" female between 18-27 years old, and specifies minimum height and acceptable clothing sizes.


----------



## antonieta (Feb 14, 2015)

In France you attach a photo to your CV.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


TundraGreen said:



Other than specifying age, sex, and marital status, what's wrong with that ad? At least they didn't specify religion or sexual orientation. 

Click to expand...

_Hound Dog does not remember stating that there was anything wrong with that ad. I was simply reading the Chapas daily _Cuarto Poder _at my leisure and found the ad quaint and amusing. 

The main difference between the _Montgomery Advertiser_, that city´s daily, circa 1952 and that of 2015 was that that the _Montgomery Advertiser _in the early 50s would have specified "White male" and the inference would be that no "colored" applicants need apply. As for sexual orientation, while South Alabama was notably populated by folks with all sorts of sexual orientations in the 1950s, there was a community understanding that, while one´s personal life including sexual orientation was one´s personal business, that only became a societal and business issue if one were inclined toward self-aggrandizing exhibitionism in which case one might prove somewhat controversial for ordinary employment at least at indoctrination and before assimilation over time. 

Religious orientation was not an issue in the 1950s as declared fear of the deity (or deities) was considered a given and iconoclastic tendencies were not typically worn on one´s shoulder for all to see. This, it seems to me, was a universal value in those days at least in the United States and kept everyone ostensibly in line at least in public.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

antonieta said:


> In France you attach a photo to your CV.


If memory serves me, one attaches a photo to one´s CV in the United States as well. So? 

It seems to me that the main difference between the U.S. and France in terms of employment opportunities has less to do with photographs attached to resumes and more to do with employment opportunities in those respective countries. I would rather be ugly as a toad in the U.S. when attaching a photo to a resume in applying for job opportunities in the U.S. than in France.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes the photo is to see if you are black or of North African descent, you just cannot be too careful ..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> Hound Dog does not remember stating that there was anything wrong with that ad. I was simply reading the Chapas daily _Cuarto Poder _at my leisure and found the ad quaint and amusing.


Apparently, irony does not come across in print. I was agreeing with you.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> If memory serves me, one attaches a photo to one´s CV in the United States as well. So?
> 
> It seems to me that the main difference between the U.S. and France in terms of employment opportunities has less to do with photographs attached to resumes and more to do with employment opportunities in those respective countries. I would rather be ugly as a toad in the U.S. when attaching a photo to a resume in applying for job opportunities in the U.S. than in France.


If memory serves me, a company in the US has to be careful about requiring a photo attached to a CV. It could open them up to discrimination lawsuits. And I cannot remember ever reviewing a CV that had a photo attached.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

This is a page called "Prohibited Employment Policies and Practices" taken from the official website of the U.S. Equal Employment Opportunity Comission : _Similarly, employers should not ask for a photograph of an applicant. If needed for identification purposes, a photograph may be obtained after an offer of employment is made and accepted._

Prohibited Practices


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> This is a page called "Prohibited Employment Policies and Practices" taken from the official website of the U.S. Equal Employment Opportunity Comission : _Similarly, employers should not ask for a photograph of an applicant. If needed for identification purposes, a photograph may be obtained after an offer of employment is made and accepted._
> 
> Prohibited Practices



That's right--a photo is part of the CV in Europe; it is not in the US. 

Does anyone else remember US newspaper classified ads separated by gender? There were "Help Wanted Male" and "Help Wanted Female" sections of the employment ads when I was searching for my first job.


.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TurtleToo said:


> Does anyone else remember US newspaper classified ads separated by gender? There were "Help Wanted Male" and "Help Wanted Female" sections of the employment ads when I was searching for my first job.
> 
> .


I remember ads separated by gender, but that was many moons ago.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

TurtleToo said:


> That's right--a photo is part of the CV in Europe; it is not in the US.
> 
> Does anyone else remember US newspaper classified ads separated by gender? There were "Help Wanted Male" and "Help Wanted Female" sections of the employment ads when I was searching for my first job..


Not only gender but other crieria as well. Back in the 50s when I was a kid, the ads in my small South Alabama home town specified "White males" and, at times stated "colored need not apply" unless black candidates were being solicited for menial work in which case, the ads might state "boy needed for (this and that usually unpleasant task)". Self-respecting white females with proper credentials were expected to be housewives but with domestic help from community black ladies for inside work and black males for gardening or other other outside tasks. The wives and daughters of white dirt farmers were expected to work long hours for six day weeks down at the cotton mill to supplement scant, uneven and unpredictable income from farm crops resulting from the labor of their husbands and sons working their own plots or as tenant farmers for (often) landed gentry who owned land but disdained personally working it . Cotton mill supervisory work was all white male. These cotton mills and the like depending on semi-slave labor were stolen from places such as New England because wages in the deep south were miniscule in comparison to Up-East labor, unorganized and mostly comprised of folks just pleased to afford a few turnips and corn bread for the family table on a consistent basis. Those Jobs later migrated to places such as Mexico, Central America and Asia and other such places with cheap labor as southern laborers in the U.S. became more sophisticated and demanding and manufacturers found they could only sell competitively to companies such as Sears by employing dirt cheap labor and utilizing tax breaks offerred by shameless southern politicians.


----------

